# Optoma HD30 won't play 1080p only 1080i ?



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a Optoma HD30 projector that I just installed in my Home Theater, Sony 520 HDMI Receiver, Sony BX18 BluRay Player. Once I got everything plugged in and triple checked everything I powered it all up and tried to setup the Sony BluRay player but the screen was 90% noise and just barely able to read the menu. Since the HD30 is a 1080p projector I set it for that, no change in screen noise. Reset to 1080i and it was fine...... So my question is why can't I get the BluRay set to 1080p output or is it the projector. Projector is wired with a HDMI cable from the Sony 520 receiver. I even tried the setup directly from the BluRay player to the projector, bypassing the receiver and it made no difference. I welcome your opinions......

Thx,
Gary


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks like its the projector is only compatible with 1080i and lower
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-H30.htm


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JQueen said:


> It looks like its the projector is only compatible with 1080i and lower
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-H30.htm


Yup, its only able to do 1080i I was just going to post that link as well


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info, that's somewhat of a relief. Another weird thing was that 1080i was the only thing that seemed to work, 720, 480 etc. didn't work either. Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It should have no issues with 720p. It could be an issue with the HDMI handshake or a bad HDMI cable.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Btw welcome to the Shack!


----------



## 90profx (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, great site. I've got questions on my Klipsch HD500 speakers too that I'll post.


----------



## mr_xx (Jul 22, 2010)

It is supposed to do 1080p according to their site, the link provided was to the H30, NOT H*D*30.

Unfortunately I have no solution to your problem.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

mr_xx said:


> It is supposed to do 1080p according to their site, the link provided was to the H30, NOT HD30.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no solution to your problem.


I agree - HD30 is 1080p native resolution.
http://www.optoma.co/viewPR.aspx?id=390

How long is the cable to the projector? Did you try a shorter one? Is it a high speed cable? Sounds like a handshake or bandwidth issue to me.


----------

